# Hilton Head Island



## EPK (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm new to the board. 

I thought that I should share my experience of Hilton Head. There is minimal info regarding HHI and many feel that it's barren of fish. 

I am not an expert by any means. I'm simply sharing in hopes that others can benefit. 

We own a place just south of Coligny. I have fished the surf there the last couple of years. I have no problem catching fish. Species include blues, pomps, trout, whiting and of course sharks and rays. I see people all around me getting skunked but they're also fishing really far off the beach, casting as far as possible. I catch everything REALLY close to the beach and like shrimp the best. Cut mullet also works well. This will produce sharks but trout like it too. I use small pieces. For artificials, I have used buck tail jigs with great success. You can catch really big whiting and trout this way. I often wade just past the break and fish parallel to the beach with the jig. Blues like this too and will chase all the way to you and strike as you're lifting to cast. 

You can catch lots of mullet and menhaden during the day as they're running up and down the beach. No one seems to mind if you're out there cast netting during the busy part of the day. I don't fish once the crowd hits the beach. I fish only in the morning. 

I recently got a kayak and plan to explore the sound and marsh areas. I will share my trips in hopes that others can benefit.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks for the report. Good info, too!


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Yep, that is some good info! Thanks for sharing. Hopefully you can help others who are looking to fish at HHI. Also welcome to the site!


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Lots of reds in Calibogue sound


----------



## steve2 (Jun 2, 2013)

epk where is your place and do u rent it out. Have fished hhi about a dozen different years. caught blues cats whiting rays one red few trout never a flounder once had at least a six foot shark into small waves and let it break off cause of the crowd and life guards. will be there in sept and looking for a place. we usually stay at shorewood but open to suggestions


----------



## EPK (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi Steve,

No, we don't rent our place. It's in Sea Side.


----------



## Salty44 (Jun 21, 2013)

*Thanks for the info. I need it due to a Royal skunking today.*



EPK said:


> I'm new to the board.
> 
> Two weeks ago in Myrtle hooked the biggest red of my life. I come down here to Beaufort area where there are lots of reds and I am skunked. I never even saw a fin today. I may try Tybee or Hilton beach tomorrow.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

epk,
glad you found them where I said. Now just get an anchor like I said or a push pin, anything that will hold you in the current. If you have to, beach the kayak in the grass and get out. Better luck catching next time.


----------



## steve2 (Jun 2, 2013)

ok epk ty for info


----------



## dj1100rt (Apr 5, 2009)

fished HH for about ten years straight before we started vacationing At other beaches. Some of our greatest memories came in the HHI surf. Don't remember ever getting skunked. Back in the 80's, it did not have any reputation as a surf fishing beach. From what I hear from family, tackle shops are still few and far between. We caught blues, crevalle jack, spinners, croaker, whiting and of course lot's of junk fish, especially sea cats. That's where all 3 of our kids were introduced to the sport. Over the years, the beach gained popularity to the point that we sought less crowded beaches mostly in NC. But I considered it fertile ground during all the years we went. Maybe, it is time for another look.


----------

